# piso / planta



## Raf100

¡Hola!
He encontrado las frases siguentes:

Vivo en el piso primero.
La biblioteca está en la primera planta.

Mi pregunta es si “planta“ y “piso“ significan lo mismo aquí, i.e. el nivel de un edificio, o si alguna significa habitación. 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Prima Facie

Hola,

en este caso es lo mismo, es el "nivel" de un edificio.

saludos.


----------



## balduino

Raf100 said:


> Vivo en el piso primero.
> La biblioteca está en la primera planta.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si “planta“ y “piso“ significan lo mismo aquí, i.e. el nivel de un edificio,


Sí, así es.  





> o si alguna significa habitación


No, en este caso no. En otros casos, "piso" puede significar también apartamento, o también suelo. (Pero no habitación). 
Además de nivel, "planta" puede designar también, en otras ocasiones, un edificio o complejo de edificios para talleres o industrias, o una nave (industrial).


----------



## 0scar

Según el DRAE
*
planta
9.     * f. Cada uno de los pisos o altos de un edificio.


----------



## El peruano

Simplemente sinónimos.


----------



## la_machy

El peruano said:


> Simplemente sinónimos.


 En este contexto, por supuesto.
Porque cada una tiene varios significados que no tienen nada que ver entre sí.


Saludos


----------



## El peruano

Claro, el hilo solo se refiere a la relación entre piso y planta, nada más allá de eso.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

El peruano said:


> Simplemente sinónimos.


Sólo en algunos casos, como te lo dijo la machy.



> Claro, el hilo solo se refiere a la relación entre piso y planta, nada más allá de eso.


No.  La pregunta es si son sinónimos en esa oración y la respuesta es que sí, lo son (pero en ese contexto nada más).


----------



## El peruano

Raf100 said:


> ¡Hola!
> He encontrado las frases siguentes:
> 
> Vivo en el piso primero.
> La biblioteca está en la primera planta.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si “planta“ y “piso“ significan lo mismo aquí, i.e. el nivel de un edificio, o si alguna significa habitación.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!


 
En este contexto son solo sínónimos, ...... ¿acaso no dije eso? o ¿estoy escribiendo en portugués?


----------



## Raf100

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas!
Saludos


----------



## zhuzhi

¡Hola, buenas noches a todos!
Por favor, quería saber ¿cómo se llama el piso que está encima del otro de una vivienda de dos pisos, el primero o segundo ?
Saludos.


----------



## Anemoah

Depende básicamente de la inmobiliaria que construya el edificio.
En la mayoría de los edificios, el que está más abajo es la planta baja, y el de encima es el primero. Pero en algún que otro edificio he visto que la planta baja la llaman primero, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## zhuzhi

Muchas gracias


----------



## las cosas facilitas

existe la posibilidad del entresuelo:

*1.     * m. Piso situado entre el bajo y el principal de una casa.

Así que el orden sería: bajo o planta baja, (entresuelo-opcional),primero,segundo,etc.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, y no sé cómo será en otros países, pero en los edificios antiguos todavía encuentras "planta baja", "entresuelo", "primer piso", etc. Tengo entendido que antiguamente los entresuelos eran lo más de lo más, como ahora los tan anhelados "penthouse".

Edito: me crucé con Las Cosas Facilitas.


----------



## Pinairun

zhuzhi said:


> ¡Hola, buenas noches a todos!
> Por favor, quería saber ¿cómo se llama el piso que está encima del otro de una vivienda de dos pisos, el primero o segundo ?
> Saludos.


 
Por aquí a una vivienda que está distribuida en dos plantas unidas por una escalera interior se le llama dúplex.

Si el dúplex está situado en una casa alta de muchas plantas, la inferior se llama primera y la superior segunda, independientemente de en qué piso del inmueble se encuentre. Sería el dúplex del piso octavo, por ejemplo. En este piso octavo estaría la primera y en el noveno la segunda.

Un saludo


----------



## solysombra

Hola:

Yo digo "un edificio de veinte pisos". ¿En España tendría que decir "un edificio de veinte plantas"?

Y de ser así... ¿Hay forma de decirlo, igual para todos los hispanohablantes?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

En España puedes decirlo de ambas maneras y de ambas se entendería. No sé si es norma o sólo un uso personal, pero yo uso pisos cuando se trata de un edificio de viviendas y plantas cuando me refiero a un edificio de oficinas.


----------



## chileno

Colchonero said:


> En España puedes decirlo de ambas maneras y de ambas se entendería. No sé si es norma o sólo un uso personal, pero yo uso pisos cuando se trata de un edificio de viviendas y plantas cuando me refiero a un edificio de oficinas.



Iba a decir lo mismo. Solo que yo digo piso para todo. En Chile había gente que usaba cualquiera de las dos, ahora no sé como estará la cosa.


----------



## utrerana

Y yo uso planta también cuando hago referencia a un piso concreto:
¿En qué planta vive fulanito?
Vive en la octava planta.
En las direcciones: Primera planta B (también 1ºB)
Saludito.


----------



## solysombra

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## 0scar

Si en España planta es lo mismo que piso, cosa que no tiene nada de raro, entonces entiendo un poco menos todavía porque le dicen piso a un departamento.


----------



## utrerana

Hola Oscar:
Piso según el RAE:
*piso**.** 1.     * m. Acción y efecto de pisar.
* 2.     * m. Pavimento natural o artificial de las habitaciones, calles, caminos, etc.
* 3.     * m. Cada una de las diferentes plantas que superpuestas constituyen un edificio.

*Planta:*

Proyecto o disposición que se hace para asegurar el acierto y buen logro de un negocio o pretensión.

* 8.     * f. Plan que determina las diversas dependencias y empleados de una oficina, universidad u otro establecimiento.
* 9.     * f. Cada uno de los pisos o altos de un edificio.

*~** baja.*
* 1.     * f. Piso bajo de un edificio.


----------



## solysombra

0scar said:


> Si en España planta es lo mismo que piso, cosa que no tiene nada de raro, entonces entiendo un poco menos todavía porque le dicen piso a un departamento.



No sé si ayudo o lo complico más todavía. Pero una casa no es un departamento. Sin embargo decimos, por ejemplo, "me voy a casa" o "me voy a mi casa", y no "me voy a mi departamento"...


----------



## utrerana

Yo nunca he oido departamento en lugar de piso o casa, al menos por España no (que yo sepa).


----------



## Colchonero

Item más: en España no se usa departamento sino apartamento (para designar un piso de uno o, como mucho, dos dormitorios)


----------



## 0scar

No me desconcierta que llamen apartamento a un departamento, pero sí que un apartamento y piso sean sinónimos. De todos modos mi pregunta era retórica, se que estas cosas no tienen respuesta.


----------



## Argónida

Sí, te puedes comprar un piso en el tercer piso . Pero en ese caso seguramente diríamos que "mi piso es un tercero" o que "está en la tercera planta", para no repetir.

Un saludo.


----------



## utrerana

Aparatamento  es un piso pequeño, luego no son sinónimos.
*apartamento**.*
 (Del it. _appartamento_ y este del esp. _apartamiento_, con reducción de diptongo).
* 1.     * m. *piso*      (‖ vivienda).
* 2.     * m._ Esp._ Piso pequeño para vivir.
* 3.     * m. desus. *habitación*      (‖ lugar destinado a vivienda).


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina también hay pisos, pero son eso, una vivienda que ocupa todo una planta, 300 m2 o más y un millón de dólares o más.
También hay "semipisos", dos departamentos en una planta, pero son un eufemismo inventado por las inmobiliarias para que un semirico se sienta rico.


----------



## utrerana

En España hay pisos de dos o más habitaciones, apartamentos , casas adosadas, chalets... de lujo o no...


----------



## 0scar

utrerana said:


> Aparatamento  es un piso pequeño, luego no son sinónimos.



También me desconcierta que apartamento grande sea sinónimo de piso. Pero ya lo dije,  solo fue una pregunta retórica, no tiene respuesta. Ser dueño de un piso en un piso 8º donde hay otros que son dueños de otros pisos en ese piso 8º no puede tener explicación.


----------



## Argónida

0scar said:


> También me desconcierta que apartamento grande sea sinónimo de piso. Pero ya lo dije,  solo fue una pregunta retórica, no tiene respuesta. Ser dueño de un piso en un piso 8º donde hay otros que son dueños de otros pisos en ese piso 8º no puede tener explicación.


----------



## utrerana

Si lo tienen al haber varios pisos en una misma planta.


----------



## 0scar

Ya veo, por el carácter irrecíproco de la igualdad  inmobiliaria una planta es un piso, dos plantas son dos pisos, _n_ plantas son_ n_ pisos, pero un piso es una planta, dos pisos son una planta, _n_ pisos son una planta.
Cuándo me tratan de explicar lo inexplicable me desconciertan aun más.


----------



## utrerana

En una planta pueden haber varios pisos, en un piso pueden haber varias plantas de las que se riegan, porque si en un piso hay dos alturas ya no se le llama piso.


----------



## chileno

En Chile yo vivía en un séptimo piso en el departamento 708 de un edificio de departamentos.


----------



## Laurasv

hola
necesito ayuda para confirmar qué palabra se usa para denominar lo que llamamos comunmente en España piso:



EspañaArgentinaChileColombiaMéxicoVenezuelapisodepartamentodepartamentoapartamentodepartamentoapartamento


Esto es lo que yo tengo entendido, por favor ¿alguien que me ayude a confirmarlo?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mahevi

En Colombia se dice pisos. Además y hablo solo para mi país, el primer piso equivale a la planta baja o lobby de un edificio. Y esto crea un poco de confusión para nosotros en otros países. Por ejemplo, hace un año viaje a Paris y yo renté un apartamento que estuviera en el primer piso, (a nivel de la calle para mi) de forma que no tuviera que bajar y subir las escaleras con el equipaje. Y que pasó? claro que el apartamento estaba ubicado en el primer piso y tuve que subir las escaleras con el equipaje, pues no había ascensor en el edificio.  

http://entrelatinosnosentendemos.blogspot.com


----------



## mahevi

Hola Laurasv,

Confirmo que en Colombia se dice apartamento y en México, departamento.


----------



## chileno

Departamento en Chile.


----------

